
Extreme Botany: The Precarious Science of Endangered Rare Plants - sohkamyung
https://e360.yale.edu/features/extreme-botany-the-precarious-science-of-saving-rare-endangered-plants
======
whyenot
You can actually buy _Brighamia insignis_ from Logees (a specialty nursery)
[https://www.logees.com/cabbage-on-a-stick-plant-brighamia-
in...](https://www.logees.com/cabbage-on-a-stick-plant-brighamia-
insignis.html) It is grow-able as a houseplant, but you need to be careful not
to overwater it.

------
pvaldes
"75 percent of cycad species are at risk of extinction (by poachers)"... and
nobody blinks an eye".

Yup, the sign of the times...

~~~
pio42
Not big enought ... and "only" plants

